#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Sneeuw last

## rinus bakker

Wat weegt sneeuw?
In de Eurocode (~de rekenregels van het "Europese Bouwbesluit") moet door de constructeur in onze gebieden gerekend worden met een sneeuwlast van 0,5kN/m^2 (ong. 50kg/m^2). En 1 m^2 = 100 dm^2.
Op elke dm^2  mag er dan 0,5kg aan sneeuw rusten.
[Uiteraard liggen die waardes in Oostenrijk, Noorwegen op de Azoren (is ook Spanje) een tikkie anders.] 

Hoeveel is dat dan omgerekend in sneeuw-laag dikte?
Vandaag heb ik een proefje uit 2005 kunnen herhalen, want ook nu lag er ca. 45cm. 
Een hele emmer van 10 liter die was vol (25cm) gesneeuwd naar binnen gehaald en op de keukenweegschaal gewogen. 
(En daarna de lege emmer ook nog even want ook plastic weegt)
Resultaat:
10 dm^3 sneeuw woog 1,4kg. Sneeuwgewicht = 0,14 kg/dm^3.
In 2005 kwam ik op een emmer _met een sneeuwkop_ op ongeveer 0,19kg/dm^3.

Dus hoeveel van dat soort sneeuw moet er op een dak liggen 
voordat de constructeur het recht heeft om nerveus te worden.  
2005: (0,5 / 0,19) x 29 = 76 cm.   
2009: (0,5 / 0,15) x 25 = 83 cm.

En dan is het weer lachen als je leest dat er in rapporten 
wordt gezegd dat er geen lasten mogen hangen 
als er 5-10cm sneeuw ligt.  
Zelfs met 35cm zit je maar op de helft van de rekenwaarde voor de sneeuwlast. En daar gaat dan nog een veiligheidsfactor van ong. 1,5 overheen.
[Dus het spreekwoordelijke gevaar van een _'meter sneeuw'_ kun je 
op basis van deze waarnemingen aardig letterlijk nemen.
Stort een gebouw bij minder dan die dikte in - dan is er wat anders aan de hand.]

----------


## Funmaker

Wordt daarnaast een hoop sneeuw door zijn eigen druk niet samengeperst waardoor de bodemlaag zwaarder zou zijn?
of is dit verwaarloosbaar?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

URETERP/BEETSTERZWAAG - 
Door de extreme sneeuwval is het dak van Pluimveebedrijf Jongsma in Ureterp donderdagochtend deels ingestort.

De productie aan de Lipomwyk komt volgens Berdien Jongsma niet in gevaar. De kippen, die in januari worden afgevoerd, reageerden ,,wat paniekerig.''

*In Beetsterzwaag bezweek de overkapping van de rokersruimte van 't Snack Bearske. Het doek van de grote feesttent met zeventig zitplekken voor rokers begaf het rond een uur of vier s nachts.*

Gezien de weersvoorspelling wordt dan ook gewaarschuwd met name daken van jaren zeventig stallen sneeuwvrij te houden.
Bron: Leeuwardercourant.nl


Geloof dat hier dan toch ergens iets mis gegaan is met de berekening?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Funmaker*:
_"Wordt daarnaast een hoop sneeuw door zijn eigen druk niet samengeperst waardoor de bodemlaag zwaarder zou zijn? _ 
_of is dit verwaarloosbaar?_ "
Tuurlijk het barst nog van de variabelen - en het is niet aan ons, om dat soort dingen allemaal te moeten berekenen (of te controleren!). Het is aan ons om op een serieuze vraag - "wat mag er hier hangen met en en wat mag er zonder de sneeuwlast" - ook een serieus antwoord te krijgen.  
wil je daar meer van weten dan kan ik je een "leuke" cursus aanbevelen: 
*Constructieve veiligheid - leren van instortingen.* (Heb ik ook gevolgd, en was schrikwekkend leerzaam.)

*2 Becker Entertainment*:
_"Geloof dat hier dan toch ergens iets mis gegaan is met de berekening"_? 
Een bananenbosmarmot zou zelfs zien dat hier gewoon niets aan sneeuwlast is berekend - hoogstens een beetje aan weglopend regenwater.... mmar zelfs dat betwijfel ik als ik zulke buizen+kee-klamp constructies zie.
In elk geval weer wat leuks voor de afd. B&WT van Leeuwarden. Leren van instortingen hadden ze daar toch ook na de winter van 2005 wat serieuzer moeten nemen!
Oh ja - ook dit is natuurlijk weer een duidelijk gevolg van Global Warming...

----------


## remco_k

> En dan is het weer lachen als je leest dat er in rapporten 
> wordt gezegd dat er geen lasten mogen hangen 
> als er 5-10cm sneeuw ligt. 
> Zelfs met 35cm zit je maar op de helft van de rekenwaarde voor de sneeuwlast. En daar gaat dan nog een veiligheidsfactor van ong. 1,5 overheen.



Nou zit ik niet zo in deze materie en je post lijkt aannemelijk, maar ik heb er wel een toevoeging op:
Vergeet de wind niet. Of je nou een plat dak hebt of een kap onder 45 graden, een beetje windkracht oefent behoorlijke extra krachten uit op zo'n dak. Niet allemaal in de richting van de zwaarte kracht, maar vooral bij schuine kappen absoluut een extra waar je wel rekening mee mag houden.

Daarnaast, als er op een plat dak een pak sneeuw ligt, is vaak de waterafvoer even verstopt. Als het dán gaat regenen, dan kon het nogweleens heel vervelend worden. Ik denk dan ook dat er daarom zulke veiligheidsmarges inzitten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus nog even in de herhaling:
_"Tuurlijk het barst nog van de variabelen - en het is niet aan ons, om dat soort dingen allemaal te moeten berekenen (of te controleren!). Het is aan ons om op een serieuze vraag - "wat mag er hier hangen met en en wat mag er zonder de sneeuwlast" - ook een serieus antwoord te krijgen_. 
En er is een reductiefactor voor de combinatie wind + sneeuw:
als het echt hard waait blijft niet alle sneeuw op het dak liggen.
we hebben het hier niet over de door jou aangehaalde dubbele buiging 
- dat moet altijd worden gecontroleerd op alle lasten en lastcombinaties. 

Waar ik op doel is het feit dat je in een evenementenhal kennelijk te vaak van de sneeuwlast afhankelijk bent. En dat er dus wel over zo'n hal wordt gesproken, maar dat de belastingen door het evenement (het doel van de hal - en dat waarmee er geld verdiend moet worden!) eigenlijk helemaal niet in het ontwerp zitten. 
Je mag hier wel evenementen doen - 
_maar geen grote evenementen gedurende de winterperiode,_ 
_want dan moeten we rekening houden met sneeuw of wind_. 
- je mag wel naar de plee - maar niet als de buurman ook gaat ?  :Big Grin: 
- je mag wel in de F1 rijden - maar niet vol gas ?
- je mag wel de weg op - maar niet tijdens de spits ? 
- je mag wel deze bus in - maar niet op de stoelen zitten ?
- je mag wel de trekken gebruiken - maar niet met mensen eronder ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## remco_k

Je vergeet er eentje:
- Je mag wel de trein in - maar hij rijdt toch niet.

Verder heb je wel gelijk, ik had je 2e post niet helemaal goed gelezen.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

Tja ik maakte mee dat ik als gevolg van een aantal ongelukken met hallen met sneeuw erop, ik helemaal niet meer mocht inhangen in een sporthal. (Totaal nog geen 200kg aan speakers...)
De gemeente gaf daar geen toestemming meer voor, had de organisatie te horen gekregen.
De vraag en opmerking dat deze moderne sporthal toch wel erg solide gebouwd was en dat een beetje extra last zou moeten kunnen. Leverde geen verschil op. Geen tekeningen of iets dergelijks, geen berekeningen niets. Alleen het mag niet!
Ik kreeg erg de indruk dat de verantwoordelijken (waarschijnlijk zonder  enige kennis van zaken/constructies) hun probleem dus het onze maakten.

Weten ze dit echt niet? 
Als dat zo is maakt het wel duidelijk waar al dat paniek voetbal vandaan komt!

----------


## PeterZwart

> *In Beetsterzwaag bezweek de overkapping van de rokersruimte van 't Snack Bearske. Het doek van de grote feesttent met zeventig zitplekken voor rokers begaf het rond een uur of vier s nachts.*




 :EEK!:  dat is hier 2 km vandaan..

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb je nog geluk dat je niet om 4 uur 's nachts frietjes bent gaan eten daar!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik kreeg erg de indruk dat de verantwoordelijken (waarschijnlijk zonder enige kennis van zaken/constructies) hun probleem dus het onze maakten.
> 
> Weten ze dit echt niet? Als dat zo is maakt het wel duidelijk waar al dat paniek voetbal vandaan komt!



Natuurlijk zouden "ze" dat wel moeten weten - er is immers ooit een bouwvergunning voor zo'n hal afgegeven.
Maar de bestemming en de gebruiksvergunning was voor "sporthal" 
en niet voor 'evenementen- / feest-hal'. 
Dat de eigenaar (heel vaak ook weer de gemeente) er dan wel feestjes in organiseert of toelaat is oneigenlijk gebruik (en een onterechte bron van inkomsten, want valse concurentie tegenover iemand die "moet leven van de feesthal").
het is natuurlijk beter om zo min mogelijk te weten in die (ambtelijke) kringen. Want wat niet weet - dat kan ook niet deren.

Als er dus iets als hijsen verboden wordt - simpelweg groundsupports erin. (Die zakken dan op een bepaald moment wel door de sportvloer 
en dan stort alleen die vloer + groundsupport in, en niet de hele hal!) 
En doe je dan die groundsupports, dan ben je er nog niet:
Dan geldt de vraag "Wat is de toelaatbare vloerdruk per 0,5 m^2."
Mischien weten "ze" dat dan wel. 

Maar het simpele sommetje van de neerslag/wind -last kun je zlef wel maken: elke vierkante meter = 50kg sneeuw.
Halbreedte x afstand tussen de spanten geeft heel wat vierkante meters met elek 50kg voor de sneeuwlast en daarvan willen wij maar een klein beetje - zeker in zomer of lente is er weinig aan sneeuw of stormen te verwqachten.
Nee - verhuur je een hal voor een evenement waarbij rigging hoort moet de hal- (of tent-)manager kunnen vertellen wat er aan de spanten mag!

----------


## Noobie

Zou het kunnen dat die extra marge bij sneewval iets te maken heeft met de verdeling van de sneeuw? 

Als ik naar daken kijk, zie ik op sommige plaatsen 20-30cm, maar soms ook bergen van 50+ cm. 

Uit ervaring weet ik wel dat bij vaste constructies meerdere factoren worden bekeken. Normaliter wordt er behoorlijk 'worst case' naar bouwconstructies gekeken. 

Maar om nou gelijk te zeggen dat er niks meer ingeknoopt mag worden...door een beetje sneeuw... Anderzijds een zeer vaak voorkomend feit; zodra je met ambtenaren over verantwoording begint, zijn de deuren al snel dicht.

----------


## jans

Vandaag even gebeld met de beheerder van de sporthal waar we donderdag een productie hebben.
De vraag; mag ik nog iets in het dak hangen?
Antwoord; geen idee moet ik naar informeren.

Even later:
We staan hier met de brandweer,hoogwerker en tien personen om het dak schoon te maken. Er ligt al te veel op om de reguliere activiteiten te laten plaats vinden.

Zo maak je nog eens iemand/ambtenaar wakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Er ligt al te veel op om de reguliere activiteiten te laten plaats vinden.

Waar is hier?
Want bij mijn hier (in Drachten) ligt nu ca. 55cm. En zelfs dat is nog binnen de marge.
En als je dan al de reguliere activiteiten stop gaat zetten is er dus wat anders aan de hand. 
_"... We remmen alvast maar af bij groen licht,_ 
_want je weet nooit wanneer hij op oranje springt,_ 
_en_ 
_bij rood licht is het dan te laat om te stoppen ...."_ 
Hoeveel sneeuw (dikte? gewicht?) ligt er op dat dak?

Overigens wel weer een bewijs dat rigging en sneeuwlast uit dezelfde koker worden berekend, maar dat toch echt niet zijn. 
Probeer maar eens om 500kg sneeuw op 1 punt te concentreren, 
wat met een takel juist alleen maar kan.

----------


## jans

Hier is in Ten Boer.

Volgens de beheerder van de sporthal lag er zo'n 30 cm op het dak.
Hier in Sappemeer ligt dik 40 cm, dus het zou ook meer kunnen zijn.
Dichtheid van vers gevallen sneeuw is 100kg/m3. naar mate het is ingedikt kan dit oplopen dus werkelijke sneeuwlast is moeilijk in te schatten.

----------


## remco_k

> Anderzijds een zeer vaak voorkomend feit; zodra je met ambtenaren over verantwoording begint, zijn de deuren al snel dicht.



 Ik ervaar het regelmatig nog ietsie anders:
Zodra je over een ambtenaar over *iets* begint, zijn de deuren al snel dicht. Want zelfs oppervlakkige kennis ontbreekt volledig.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als er dus iets als hijsen verboden wordt - simpelweg groundsupports erin. 
> Nee - verhuur je een hal voor een evenement waarbij rigging hoort moet de hal- (of tent-)manager kunnen vertellen wat er aan de spanten mag!



Inderdaad het is toen opgelost met inhuur van ground supports. Ik moet wel zeggen dat het een tijdelijke (2 jaars) oplossing was aangezien de plaatselijke "theater zaal"/gemeenschapshuis afgebroken was en nieuwbouw plaatsvond. Ik geloof niet dat er sindsdien nog een dergelijk evenement in plaatsgevonden heeft.

Maar ik had toen wel verwacht dat er uit 1 of andere la een document gevist kon worden met daarop de gegevens. En misschien hebben ze dat ook wel, maar de wil en de weg is natuurlijk nog iets anders.

----------


## crewpoint

Voorlopig het eerste bericht de rest van de info volgt later mogelijk met foto's
heden middag is een deel van het dag van de uithof de schaatsbaan in den haag ingestrort. het is bezweken onder de sneeuwlast. Er is ontruimt

gr Willem Crewpoint
meer info volgt

----------


## remco_k

> Voorlopig het eerste bericht de rest van de info volgt later mogelijk met foto's
> heden middag is een deel van het dag van de uithof de schaatsbaan in den haag ingestrort. het is bezweken onder de sneeuwlast. Er is ontruimt
> 
> gr Willem Crewpoint
> meer info volgt



Uithof ontruimd na scheur in overkapping - Westonline
AD Nieuws - Deel dak schaatsbaan Uithof ingestort (452422)
http://www.rtl.nl/(/actueel/rtlnieuw...-ingestort.xml

----------


## crewpoint

Vervolg dak uithof

zie volgende link een aantal foto's

Dak ingestort uithof Jaap Edenweg Den Haag : district8.net

gr Willem Crewpoint

----------


## rinus bakker

Wedje zetten dat er voor dat gedeelte van het zeildoek-dak _wat losjes_ is omgegaan met de Bouwnormen? 
Volgens mij is dit deel er ook pas later ingezet, en was dat al een probleem op zich.
Want zelfs de normaal ontworpen vlakke daken zijn al een probleem.
Daarvan bezwijken er elk jaar een stuk of tien door regen of sneeuw. En een tentzeil is meestal toch ietwat schuin aflopend opgesteld. Zelfs de millenium dome is een relatief vlakke, maar toch wel degelijk hellende dome.

Bij de eerder door mij aangehaalde cursus heb ik begrepen,
dat van alle ingestorte daken er geen een was die zwaarder bleek belast dan de constructienorm voor de sneeuw-belasting.
Oorzaken voor 70% fout(jes) van de constructeur (!!!), 
de rest was geknoei van de aannemers of 
de rommelige werk van de eigenaar/beheerder (verstopte afvoeren enz.) 

Hadden ze die aluhal-tent in het midden er onder gebouwd voor de gezelligheid? 
of omdat het zeildoek-dak toch niet helemaal voldeed (lekkages of condensatie-druppels).
Voor Willem een dikke fles lekker schots gedestilleerd, 
als blijkt dat er geen fouten in het ontwerp en uitvoering van het midden-dak zaten, maar er echt veel te veel sneeuw in dat deel van Den Haag was gevallen.
Dan zijn er namelijk veel meer panden in de omgeving die ontruimt moeten worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

En daar zit ook mijn punt:
Wij moeten in hallen werken waar we feitelijk 'Leentje-Buur' moeten spelen van de tijdelijke / sneeuwlast.
Maar we belasten de constructie toch echt niet volgens de principes van de tijdelijke belastingen zoals de sneeuwlast. 
En dan zitten er ook nog vaak verborgen gebreken (van constructeur, aannemer of eigenaar/beheerder) in dat soort panden - met de meestal vlakke daken.

Dus in winters als deze kunnen er geen evenementen en beurzen meer doorgaan!

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Rinus en de rest van dit forum,

over de sneeuwlast:
Toen ik nog productie deed van Disney on Ice in de wel bekende Statenhal in Den Haag is er ook een moment geweest waarop het besluit is genomen om de totale rigg te laten zakken op stempels vanwege de totale belasting van het dak. Het sneeuwde die dag (2de kerstdag) ook behoorlijk. Toen op mijn verzoek de brandweer kwam kijken is toen het besluit genomen 's-avonds het rigg te laten zakken. Uiteindelijk is er rond zessen een flinke wind op komen zetten waardoor het geheel is blijven hangen. Naar aanleiding hiervan zijn toen ook door de constructeur nieuwe calculaties gemaakt met een herziening van de spant en knoop belasting. 
In de nieuwe calculatie zaten toen 2 variabelen. de sneeuwbelasting en de windkracht die omgekeerd evenredig aan elkaar waren. In de nieuwe calculaties kwam ook een voor mij toen nieuw fenomeen naar voren. De variabele belasting afhankelijk van de windkracht.


gr Willem Crewpoint

----------


## Gast1401081

ik heb inderdaad best wel Last van de Sneeuw....

kan de brandweer niet gewoon er een dikke brandstraal water op zetten? dan loopt de sneeuw zo met het water de afvoer in....

offeh, iets minder isoleren, dan kun je de hal / tent heetstoken, en smelt de sneeuw, en loopt het restwater ook de afvoer in...

(denk niet in nieuwere /  grotere  problemen, maar denk in oplossingen)

----------


## @lex

> Wedje zetten dat er voor dat gedeelte van het zeildoek-dak _wat losjes_ is omgegaan met de Bouwnormen? 
> Volgens mij is dit deel er ook pas later ingezet, en was dat al een probleem op zich.
> ------
> Hadden ze die aluhal-tent in het midden er onder gebouwd voor de gezelligheid? 
> of omdat het zeildoek-dak toch niet helemaal voldeed (lekkages of condensatie-druppels).



Volgens mij was de reden voor dit 'dak' dat het heel erg in de wind/tocht (wellicht ook zon??) scheelt en dus in de koel/stookkosten. Voor zover ik weet is het geen dak tegen regen à la Arena.

Of wellicht naar aanleiding van kritiek van Hilbert van der Duim over vogelpoep op de baan?

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

> a)   kan de brandweer niet gewoon er een dikke brandstraal water op zetten? dan loopt de sneeuw zo met het water de afvoer in....
> 
> b)   offeh, iets minder isoleren, dan kun je de hal / tent heetstoken, en smelt de sneeuw, en loopt het restwater ook de afvoer in...



a) gebeurde ook al bij de Sterrenshow tent in 1984/5 [= inderdaad met Focus Lights, maar dat is een ander onderwerp]. 
Maar ja een circustent heeft echt hellend doek. Die Haagse 'schaats-tent' niet echt. Trouwens dat blus/smeltwater kan op de grond ook weer bevriezen. De Camlock (100-kwadraat ?) krachtkabels lagen destijds in Waalwijk op sommige plekken in > 30cm dik ijs, en daarin hadden ze hun eigen 'warmteholtes' gecreerd.   :Stick Out Tongue:  

b) Dat is de uitdaging van de toekomst. (Problemen kennen we niet.)
We moeten duurzamer / energiezuiniger zijn, dus dikker/beter isoleren. 
En door betere isolatie blijft er meer sneeuw ook langer liggen, en moet de sneeuwlast norm misschien worden aangescherpt. 
En moeten de constructies sterker /zwaarder worden ... en 
kosten dus meer grondstof en kosten meer enrgie in fabricage en bouw  :Cool: 


Maar ja als iedereen zegt dat er_ Global warming_  :Cool:  komt, 
is er helemaal geen sneeuw van betekenis meer te verwachten ....   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


2 *@lex*
duivenpoep of windvlagen-vanger
een van de twee zal het geweest moeten zijn. 
Want 
- regenwater opvangen op een recht vlak ?  :Confused:  
- isoleren met een tentdoek ?  :Confused:

----------


## renevanh

> - isoleren met een tentdoek ?



Isoleren op een ijsbaan...  :Confused:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Isoleren op een ijsbaan...



Ja hoor dat is wel een beetje nodig als jouw kunstje eigenlijk niet samengaat met het klimaat:
Ga maar een kijken naar die grote skihelling in Dubai:
buiten is het zomers 45 graden boven 0
binnen moet het wel 5 graden onder 0 blijven. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dus isoleren van ijsbanen is de toekomst van dit schaatsgekke land, 
dat steeds warmer aan het worden is. 
Kijk maar naar eens buiten   :Big Grin:  

Mag ik kiezen voor de palmen buiten in plaats van die toendra-berkjes?  :Cool: 

Dijken bouwen doen we in de polderregio's al zo'n 1000 jaar, 
en het lukte ons al die tijd aardig .. "_give or take a few major floodings_".
Maar dat was vaak te wijten aan de beroemde Hollandse zuinigheid 
en dus achterstallig onderhoud op Zeeuwse, Friese en Groningse dijken.

Dat noemen ze dan in de Haagse reageringkringen 'risico spreiding'.  :Frown: 

Maar onze rigging-risico's zijn niet zo gespreid 
- die hangen boven je knars!  :EEK!:

----------


## @lex

> Dat noemen ze dan in de Haagse reageringkringen 'risico spreiding'. 
> 
> Maar onze rigging-risico's zijn niet zo gespreid 
> - die hangen boven je knars!



Haha kan iemand zich nog de opmerking van May Weggen herinneren toen de vluchtstroken ingezet zouden gaan worden als spitsstrook?

'tja, de kans dat je een vluchtstrook ook echt nodig hebt is niet zo groot... Dan kan je hem beter gebruiken als extra capaciteit'

Haha, over risicospreiding in combinatie met gecalculeerd risico's nemen gesproken...

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Gewoon alleen zware vrachtwagens toelaten op die vluchtstrook 
- 
die allemaal uitgerust zijn met een sneeuwschuif 
en aangepast voor het opzij schuiven van luxe wagens.
(en met een viaducten-vanger aan de bovenkant.)

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Allen,

hierbij de update van de ijsbaan de uithof in Den Haag. Het betreft een stukje in het AD

gr Willem

DEN HAAG - Sportcomplex De Uithof in Den Haag gaat 1e kerstdag weer open, nadat dinsdag een deel van het dak boven de schaatsbaan onder sneeuw was bezweken. De 400 meter schaatsbaan kan nog niet worden bereden, maar schaatsers kunnen terecht in de ijshockeyhal. Experts noemden de dakconstructie donderdag veilig.

Er wordt direct begonnen met het repareren van het scherm in het dak dat is afgebroken. Zo'n duizend mensen moesten dinsdag na het dakincident worden geevacueerd van de schaatsbaan, skibaan, kartbaan, klimwand en fitnessclub. Het ijs op de schaatsbaan moet de komende dagen weer groeien, nadat het was gesmolten onder de hitte van dertig warmtekanonnen. De warmtekanonnen waren aangezet om de hoeveelheid sneeuw die bij de dakbreuk naar beneden was gekomen, te smelten.

----------


## jens

Bij een maatje van me is een ouwe kas in mekaar gezakt...40 jaar storm en alles overleeft maar die paar vlokjes werden hem toch te veel..
Werd ok niet in gestookt, sneeuw is gaan smelten en gaan glijden in de kilgoten..Daar is ie gaan zakken en 1e kersdag bezweken...

Onderstempelen was ook nog link, stel je voor dat ie gaat als je dr wat aan doet...Een glazen dek wat van 4 meter naar beneden komt wil je ook niet mee maken ondanks een helm.

Verder reed ik gister terug van een festivalletje in oberhausen...worden we ingehaalt door een vrachtwagen.Glijd dr ineens een plakaat ijs van het dak van die trailer. Gelukkig miste het net de vooruit van de voorste bus.Denk dat het zo een plak was van een 3cm dik.

Denk je veilig te rijden, normale snelheid en rekening houdend met gladheid.Ook met een zooitje dooi blijft het nog link

Genoeg sneeuwpret iig weer!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) De 400 meter schaatsbaan kan nog niet worden bereden, maar schaatsers kunnen terecht in de ijshockeyhal. 
> 2) Er wordt direct begonnen met het repareren van het scherm in het dak dat is afgebroken. 
> 3) Het ijs op de schaatsbaan moet de komende dagen weer groeien, nadat het was gesmolten onder de hitte van dertig warmtekanonnen. 
> 4) De warmtekanonnen waren aangezet om de hoeveelheid sneeuw die bij de dakbreuk naar beneden was gekomen, te smelten.



1) Dat is de baan onder het "vaste" dak, en niet onder het bezweken tentdoek...  :Frown: 
2) Het textiel-doek-dak dus... en niet boven de 400m baan.
3) Warmtekanonnen - in een ijsbaan? Is dat een duurzame bedrijfsvoering?
Waren er geen Bobcats (mini=bulldozers) in te huren - lijkt me iets minder dom - en ook minder energieverspillend: ze geven ook minder warmte die vrijwel meteen door het stukkende dak weer naar buiten vliegt.  
{ Zit ZKH WA soms in de raad van aanbevelingen? }
4) Wacht FF - die sneeuwzooi is toch op het middendeel (ijshockeybaan?)naar beneden gelazerd en juist niet op die 400m baan... 
Er is dus een aparte ijshockey-hal - zonder textieldak - die wel veilig was.
ik blijf bij mijn eerste stelling: 
het dakdeel van textiel was norm-loos dom gepiel. 
En een verzekeraar die dan wel uitkeert is even dom.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Rinus,
De ijshockeybaan is in een ander gedeelte van het complex, niet in dezelfde hal. De 400m-baan moe(s)t weer opnieuw opgevroren worden (zie nieuwsbericht van crewpoint), daarna zal deze wellicht wel weer openen. In het middenstuk van de 400m-baan is ook wel een schaatsbaantje, volgens mij vooral gebruikt door kleine kinderen, kunstschaatsen, curling en andere kleinere activiteiten.
Hoe wil je overigens mini-buldozers over een doekje laten rijden dat al niet eens een klein laagje sneeuw aan kan? Die hittekanonnen waren kennelijk de enige manier om op korte termijn de sneeuw van dat stukje stof te laten verdwijnen.

----------


## @lex

> ik blijf bij mijn eerste stelling: 
> het dakdeel van textiel was norm-loos dom gepiel. 
> En een verzekeraar die dan wel uitkeert is even dom.



Zou mij niets verbazen als ze niets geclaimed zouden hebben. Ik denk dat dat stukje zeil zoveel aan energie bespaart, dat ze ook wel inzien dat het op eigen kosten opnieuw (laten) aanbrengen op termijn de investering volledig terugbetaalt. Maar dit is maar speculaas...

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

> Rinus,
> 1) De ijshockeybaan is in een ander gedeelte van het complex, niet in dezelfde hal. 
> 2) De 400m-baan moe(s)t weer opnieuw opgevroren worden (zie nieuwsbericht van crewpoint), daarna zal deze wellicht wel weer openen. 
> 3) Hoe wil je overigens mini-buldozers over een doekje laten rijden dat al niet eens een klein laagje sneeuw aan kan? 
> 4) Die hittekanonnen waren kennelijk de enige manier om op korte termijn de sneeuw van dat stukje stof te laten verdwijnen.



*Eerst:  de beste wensen*  ... (en een koel  :Cool:   2010).

1) Duidelijk, had ik ook al begrepen.
2) Als op het midden van die 400m baan een berg (natte) sneeuwprut valt ligt het meeste daarvan toch niet op die baan zelf? 
3) Niet over het dak  :EEK!:  - maar over die 400m ijsbaan (met sneeuwkettingen?), want daarop lag een deel (?) van die sneeuwzooi. 
En als er daar geen *Bobcat-je* op zou mogen rijden, dan hebben ze zeker ook een _Zeppeloni_  :Big Grin:  in plaats van een *Zamboni*. 
4) Dus gewoon de hele hal lekker tropisch opstoken? Zodat de sneeuwresten op het dak snel verdwijnen. Dat is pas een mooi voorbeeld van 'duurzaam'. Net als dat domme zeiltje dat een 'substandard' dak moest vormen. 
Dan hadden ze er beter meteen een tropisch poedelbadje van kunnen maken. De kaartjes daarvoor vinden dan vast ook wel liefhebbers.  :Smile: 

Hier in Drachten is weer 5-10cm gevallen. Dus dat wordt dit jaar een tropische zomer om ons gemiddelde van de _Global warming_ vast te kunnen houden! Eindelijk kans op palmen op het strand van de Waddeneilanden! :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Podium ingestort na Gerard Joling - Privé - Telegraaf.nl [24 uur Actueel, ook mobiel] [prive] 

branding-last.. oeps, wat zeg ik nou dan weer?

----------


## renevanh

> 'Ik heb er heel hard om moeten  lachen en was blij dat mijn optreden toen al ten einde was', aldus Geer.



Nja... ik niet...  :Frown:

----------


## PeterZwart

het houdt hier nooit meer op met sneeuwen :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus allemaal naar Curacao. Daar heb je geen sneeuw!
En meneer Geer snapt het verschil toch niet tussen wind en water.
En die podiumbouwers snapten waarschijnlijk helemaal niks ....

Toch jammer dat Geer al van die bühne weg was toen de zaak instortte.
Want een *"high profile dode"* helpt wel een stuk meer 
om eens flink aan de boom van de buhne-bouwers te schudden.
Daar zitten ook heel wat dooie takken tussen.

Maar ja op Curacao kopen die gewoon de bouw-vergunning,
(als er al überhaupt iets van dat soort controles zouden zijn).

----------


## crewpoint

Ha Allen

soms is er toch hoop aan de horizon zie volgende link: Rechtszaak na dodelijk ongeval - Binnenland - Telegraaf.nl [24 uur actueel, ook mobiel] [binnenland]

gr Crewpoint Willem

----------


## rinus bakker

En zo zie je ook maar weer dat personen-certificering op zich geen ruk zegt. 

Want voor lang niet alle hijs- en hefwerktuigen in een 'hijsbewijs' verplicht,
maar voor torenkranen, mobiele kranen en *heistellingen* nou juist wel!

En dan was de verantwoordelijke snurker ook al eens gewaarschuwd door de AI?
Terwijl hij ook al een opleiding in dat vak had gehad....

Ze hadden gewoon zijn hijsbewijs moeten intrekken. 
_Dat gebeurt ook met je rijbewijs als je als een idioot over de weg gaat._ 
De *AI*? 
Da's *A*chteraf'taltijdbeterwet'n *I*stnie !?

----------


## PeterZwart

En uiteindelijk word er alsnog niks aan gedaan... :Embarrassment:

----------


## peterzz

ff weer op het onderwerp terug sneeuwlast was toch die extra belasting die je in de zomer mee kon nemen als je een iets groter setje had. (Sorry flauw grapje. ooit een keer op een cursus gehoord)

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is wat we graag zouden willen dat er formeel een keer terecht komt in de opgaves van alle door de overheid in bouwvergunningen goedgekeurde bouwwerken. 

In de RAI zijn ze daar nu een aardig eind mee en houden (uit m'n hoofd) deze toelaatbare daklast-waardes aan 
tot 5 cm sneeuw = heel veel kilo's voor ons aan het dak beschikbaar.
5 -25cm sneeuw = aanmerkelijk minder aan showbelasting beschikbaar.
> 25 cm sneeuw = vergeet het riggen en zet de groundsupport(s) maar klaar.
Ik weet zeker dat er in de afgelopen maand een paar beurzen zouden zijn gecancelled als de RAI in Het Noorden had gestaan. 
Of in Amsterdam lag lang niet zoveel sneeuw. 
(Komt door de Western Warming, terwijl we hier zitten met de Northern Cooling)
In elk geval heeft DOP heeft zich vast rijk verhuurd aan de daksneeuw-schuif-crews.
[op mijn cursus geef ik minstens 3 voorbeelden van de sneeuwlast zin en onzin ....] 
welke cursus heb jij gevolgd? [of zat je bij die van mij af en toe te pitten?]

----------


## peterzz

Hoi Rinus heb idd de cursus bij jou gedaan in Zuid Laren bij Hof Audio. Zat in dezelfde groep als **************. Is al weer wat jaartjes geleden. 

Geslapen heb ik toen niet heb er nog steeds profijt van merk ook dat het als een goede cursus wordt ontvangen bij opdrachtgevers.

----------


## 4AC

En dit stadion lijkt ook niet geheel geschikt voor het dragen van (heel) veel sneeuw.

De aan het dak gevlogen speakers lijken ook niet geheel ongehavend te blijven.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

En wij al zeuren over een stukkie zeil van een ijsbaantje in Den Haag? :Big Grin: 
Als ze een paar flinke luchtverhitters neer hadden gezet was dit dus nooit gebeurd.
Warme lucht stijgt waardoor de daklast toeneemt en door de warmte was de sneeuw gesmolten.

----------


## jens

Maar voor 60 cm sneeuw die er in 24 uur  viel moet je wel flink stoken....

En aangezien sneeuw ook weer isoleert.

Verder stond die vrachtwagen met die kanonnen ook wel ergens vast in de sneeuw

----------


## vester86

> En dit stadion lijkt ook niet geheel geschikt voor het dragen van (heel) veel sneeuw.
> 
> De aan het dak gevlogen speakers lijken ook niet geheel ongehavend te blijven.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



mijn &#* wat een geweld! krijg er spontaan kippevel van! lijkt alsof je op 46 seconden nog iemand ziet rennen

----------


## salsa

Tis wel makkelijker de speakers even servicen.. Ze hangen nu een stuk lager...

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is wel een beetje 'off-topic' 
[ behalve als je een schnabbel in het verre buitenland hebt  ]
maar over snow-loads gaat het wel:
Photo Album: "Snow Load " | Airliners.net

----------


## PeterZwart

> Het is wel een beetje 'off-topic' 
> [ behalve als je een schnabbel in het verre buitenland hebt  ]
> maar over snow-loads gaat het wel:
> Photo Album: "Snow Load " | Airliners.net




Bedoel je dan dat ze niet mogen vliegen omdat er teveel sneeuw op ligt qua gewicht?  

Of bedoel je misschien dat het zelfs op een rond voorwerp blijft liggen?

 :Confused:

----------


## @lex

Los van het gewicht beïnvloed het ijs de vorm van de vleugel waardoor de overdruk/onderdruk die nodig is voor de opstijgkracht verandert. Maar dit gaat wel erg off-topic.

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar het was wel een relatief groot probleem bij de Fokker-F28, een Nederlands product. 
Dat bleek bij ongelukken in Canada en de VS in de jaren 70-80.
OK. Genoeg Off-Topic.
De rekenwaarde voor de sneeuwlast in onze contreien is 50kg/m^2.
Maar in bepaalde subpolaire en berg-gebieden (oa. Canada, Zwitserland en Siberie)
is het minimaal 240kg/m^2.
Dan heb je toch echt een "leuk laagje" sneeuw nodig hoor, 
want de dichtheid daarvan is heeeeeeeeel wat minder dan van water.

----------


## renevanh

> Los van het gewicht beïnvloed het ijs de vorm van de vleugel waardoor de overdruk/onderdruk die nodig is voor de opstijgkracht verandert. Maar dit gaat wel erg off-topic.



Nog heeeel even off-topic:
Dat ijs is nog veel vervelender als het tussen je ailerons of flaps gaat zitten...  :Wink: 
Daarom wordt elke kist ook behandeld voor take-off (de-icing).


Back on-topic:
50kg/m2... hoeveel cm zou dat ongeveer zijn?
Hangt natuurlijk ook van de samenstelling van de sneeuw af (en vooral de hoeveelheid lucht die er tussen zit), maar laten we uitgaan van een gemiddelde van verse sneeuw: 100kg/m3

Dat zou betekenen dat bij een hoogte van 10cm je zo'n 10kg/m2 hebt.
50cm sneeuw zou dus geen probleem moeten zijn zolang we het over verse sneeuw hebben.
Praat je over een ander soort sneeuw (er schijnen 7 soorten te zijn), dan neemt de dichtheid toe (tot 900kg/m3 voor platgereden sneeuw, wat dus nog altijd minder is dan water (998kg/m3)), dan is dat zomaar een stuk minder. (tot 5,5cm bij helemaal platgereden sneeuw).
Kortom: oppassen dus, voor je het weet is het weg dak.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat zou betekenen dat bij een hoogte van 10cm je zo'n 10kg/m2 hebt.
> 50cm sneeuw zou dus geen probleem moeten zijn.
> Nadeeltje is dat het spul op een gegeven moment gaat dooien, dan kan de boel makkelijk 3x zo zwaar worden (door water wat de plaats van lucht inneemt). Bij 50cm is het dan geen 50kg/m2 meer, maar ineens 150kg/m2.
> Weg dak.



Dan moet je toch nog ff terug de schoolbanken in want als het smelt komt er niet ineens 3 keer zoveel sneeuw te liggen.
Blijft dus gewoon 50 kg/m2 maar met dunnere laag. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

toch vind ik sneeuwoverlast een mooier woord dan sneeuwlast.

----------


## renevanh

> Dan moet je toch nog ff terug de schoolbanken in want als het smelt komt er niet ineens 3 keer zoveel sneeuw te liggen.
> Blijft dus gewoon 50 kg/m2 maar met dunnere laag.



Hmmm... ergens klopt het niet inderdaad...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dat ga ik even herschrijven (he, het was 45 minuten rijden voor die 10km! :P )

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hmmm... ergens klopt het niet inderdaad... 
> Dat ga ik even herschrijven (he, het was 45 minuten rijden voor die 10km! :P )



de sneeuw zorgt ervoor dat het smeltwater de afwatering ( afvoer) niet kan bereiken, daardoor loopt je de kans op een plas smeltwater in het midden, die vervolgens verder doordrukt dan normaal, en zichzelf laat groeien. Met catastrofale gevolgen. 

Allerlei contructieberekeningen houden hier in meerdere mate (noorwegen) of in mindere mate ( spanje) rekening mee. Normaalgesproken heeft een dak een helling, waardoor de hoeveelheid afwatering per seconde groter moet zijn dan de stortbui die erop komt. Bij sneeuw vermindert die afwatersnelheid ///

----------


## rinus bakker

* 2 renevanh*

_"... soort sneeuw (er schijnen 7 soorten te zijn)..."_ 
In ons land dan toch in elk geval 8:
er moet iets als NS-ontwrichtings sneeuw bestaan dat alleen in NL voorkomt. 
Want als de spoorwegen in Canada, Polen, Zwitserland, Scandinavie of Rusland 
al bij dit soort hoeveelheden *op tilt* gingen reden er daar een 1/2 jaar lang geen treinen.
Overigens: 
ik heb me ooit laten vertellen dat de Eskimo's _meer dan 20 soorten sneeuw_ onderscheiden. 
Net zoals de Engelsen meer woorden / vormen van regen kennen dan wij.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> Overigens: 
> ik heb me ooit laten vertellen dat de Eskimo's _meer dan 20 soorten sneeuw_ onderscheiden. 
> Net zoals de Engelsen meer woorden / vormen van regen kennen dan wij.



Net zoals de Klisjeemannen de meeste woorden kennen voor de ..........

----------


## Gast1401081

Kan, over sneeuw gesproken, mij iemand ff iets uitleggen?

- Ik zat in de winter 85/86 en 86/87 ( elfstedentochtwinters) in dienst, en toen reden we gewoon, en de treinen ook. 
- Ik zat eind 1999 ( bijna elfstedenwinter) regelmatig vanuit Twente in Utrecht, en toen begon het al op te vallen...
- Ik zat 5 jaar geleden eind november al shocking klem in 20 cm sneeuw in Enschede, waar iedereen de postzegels moest halen voor de kerstkaarten..  Die sneeuw was geen punt, dikke bak met wintersloffen, trok er menigeen nog mee de sloot uit. 


Waarom rijden die trutschudders met sjarretel-aandrijving allemaal op straat als iedereen roept dat je beter binnen kunt blijven omdat er buiten Sneeuw ligt?
Je weet wel dat spul wat op straat blijft liggen en er een ijsbaan veroorzaakt als je er niet strooit..
De strooiwagens kunnen trouwens alleen iets doen als jij daar NIET bent. 

Of hebben al die mutsen hun haar geverfd, ofzo?

----------


## crewpoint

Tja alles is complexer geworden in dit leven ........ zegt men........

SnEeUw dus ook hehe

gr Willem

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 Mac:*
die mutsen zijn 'managers'.
En die hebben alle magelijke moeite gedaan om het -in hun ogen- overtollige personeel eruit te smijten (en zo hun eigen salaris te kunnen evrantwoorden).
Maar waar ze dan niet van uitgaan is de onverwachte (bovengemiddelde) drukte, weersomstandigheden enz.
Want alles rolt uit computermodellen.... en modellen zijn nu eenmaal NOOIT identiek aan de werkelijkheid.
(Daar weten wij allemaal alles van sinds onze banken-managers de computers de risico-modellen lieten berekenen..... en daar mee schandalig makkelijk wegkwamen.) 
En nu komen de incompetente bureaukneuzen van de NS en Prorail ermee weg...
En hetzelfde geldt natuurlijk voor de steeds grotere aantallen auto's, waarop het wegennet (lengte en breedte) totaal niet berekend is, en de RWS-managers alleen maar over lullen, maar niks aan doen. 
De man-met-de-pet heet niet voor niets Jan L*l. Want dat is ie ook nu weer.
In NL onderzoeken we van alles-en-nog-wat, zinvol of niet. 
Maar een vergelijking met de omliggende landen in Europa durft geen politicus aan.
In Rusland rijden de treinen door 1m hoge stuifduinen. 
Hier vallen alle treinen in heel NL stil als er bij Utrecht 1 wissel is bevroren...
_Maar de NS directie vond een maand of twee geleden nog wel, dat ze 2x meer moest verdienen._ 
_Ze verdienen een winterperiode langs/op/aan het spoor!_ 
_Met een schep, een bezem en een brander._ 
_Dat verdienen ze! _

----------


## rinus bakker

> Tja alles is complexer geworden in dit leven ........ zegt men........
> 
> gr Willem



Kleine correctie:
veel zaken worden complexer GEMAAKT door mensen die daar een direct belang bij hebben: bureaucraten en managers!
Die kunnen als het erop aankomt meestal zelf geen moer, maar ze zijn wel heel goed in "ingewikkeld lullen". 
Want anders vallen ze door de mand.

----------


## R. den Ridder

En wat ook scheelt, al die waarschuwingen boven de snelweg maken de weggebruiker bang en zorgen dat iedereen met samengeknepen billen verder glibbert..  gisteren naar arnhem geweest vanuit breda en op de snelweg kon je redelijk doorrijden, maar maximum snelheid was overal wisselend 50 of 70. met als gevolg dat er een soort golf van optrekken en remmen op de snelweg ontstond, met allerhande glijpartijen als kers op de taart.. drama!

maargoed, misschien moeten we leren dat thuisblijven soms ook een optie is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## @lex

Dat zou ik graag willen nuanceren. Ik ben gisteren over de A12 en de A2 gegaan. Vrijwel nergens matrixborden aan zien staan! Daar stond dan wel tegenover dat geen enkele Nederlander weet hoe hij rechts moet houden. Voorbeeld:
Op een gegeven moment rijdt een man of veertig achter twee even snel, naast elkaar rijdende auto's, die de gehele doorstroom blokkeren en ook nog eens plm 30km/h zachter rijden dan dat wat veilig haalbaar was. Na tien kilometer bedenkt er één iets harder te gaan rijden, maar durft vervolgens zijn sneeuwspoor niet te verlaten waardoor. Iedereen heeft zich er tussendoor moeten wurmen...

En als ik dan toch al er off-topic aan het k@nkeren ben: We hebben sinds een tijdje vijf stroken asfalt tussen Utrecht en Amsterdam. Ooit iemand daar netjes rechts zien houden zodat we optimaal van de capaciteit gbruik kunnen maken? Ik zag er zelfs laatst drie vrachtwagens achter elkaar op de middelste strook...

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

*@lex*
Het is ook wel echt een lekker overzichtelijk stukje 'snel-weg' dat deel van de A2.
ook zonder sneeuw is het daar eerder erger dan beter geworden:
Maar de trajectcontrole heeft deze dagen niks kunnen binnenhalen voor JanKees.

Zo heeft deze "*Local Chilling*" toch nog weer zijn voordelen.

Nieuws van D-Reizen: 
_'Poolvos, Kariboe en IJsbeer-safari's op de Hoge Veluwe en Oostvaardersplassen._
_Bouw uw eigen Iglo onder leiding van Staats-sneeuw-beheer'_

Nieuws van Schiphol:
_'Transavia heeft de eerste 737 met ski's in gebruik genomen'._

Nieuws van de NS:
_'De twee wissels bij St.Klooienklooster zijn weer sneeuwvrij._
_Aan de andere 9456 wordt (hard) gewerkt'_

----------


## Lala

Tweeduizend man gevacueerd van luchthaven Parijs | nu.nl/buitenland | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl

En een paar evenementen zijn afgelast, puur om geen risico te lopen met de sneeuw... Gaat lekker!

----------


## DJ_matthias

Gisteren (23/12) zijn op een Kerst TD in Geel (B) 2 tenten gesloten omwille van de sneeuwlast...
Er zou een 20cm sneeuw op 5 uur tijd gevallen zijn. Omstreeks 1 uur besloot de organisatie in samenspraak met de brandweer de tent(en) te sluiten.

----------


## mrVazil

en terecht, niet echt normaal wat er vannacht uitgevallen is, hier bijna 20cm! (30km van geel), en bij m'n broer die in geel op kot zit ook 15cm. Raar weer tegenwoordig

----------


## rinus bakker

1 ding troost:
we krijgen zeker weer een lekker hete zomer 
om het jaar-gemiddelde van de temperatuur te laten blijven oplopen.

Of:
mijn klimaatkunde-prof (1e helft jaren 80) had toch gelijk:
We weten er nog steeds allemaal geen ene moer van, en 
het kan zo maar de aanzet zijn voor de volgende ijstijd!  :Big Grin: 

Stoken kan nog wel, maar autorijden en vliegen 
om dat koude-risico tegen te houden wordt zo knap lastig!  :Cool:   :EEK!: 

Het is (zoek: "Jongere Dryas") wel eens eerder iets van 5 graden kouder geworden binnen een periode van een jaar of 10-20!
_Zónder Pinguins-op-waterscooters en zonder Neaderthalers-met-bruinkool-centrales..._

----------


## renevanh

NOS Nieuws - Kerk België stort in na nachtmis

Elders (o.a. Teletekst) wordt gesproken over sneeuw als mogelijke oorzaak.

----------


## axs

Is hier een 8tal kilometer verder... 

Diepenbeek - Kerk Diepenbeek ingestort na middernachtmis - Hbvl.be

----------


## renevanh

M'n vader:
"De pastoor zei nog: ik zing voor en dan valt de hele kerk in!"

----------


## rinus bakker

Van de pakweg 200 instortingen (!!!) van platte daken 
die in de afgelopen 10 jaar in Nederland zijn gebeurd 
is er geen enkele geweest die door een bovematige neerslag is veroorzaakt.
Wel is de keuze gemakkelijk te maken na 72 jaar:
- slecht ontwerp ? 
- slecht berekend  ?
- slecht uitgevoerd ? 
- slecht beheer en onderhoud ?
Ik houdt het in dit geval (bijna blind aangenomen) op het laatste.
Want de Kerk heeft al jaren een terugloop in het binnenkomende geld.
Dus in het postje controle en onderhoud is het gemakkelijkst te schrappen. 
_(Want de Kerk moet ook flink wat opzij gaan leggen voor alle claims tegen die al te grijpgrage gestoorde geestelijken en '***svruchtige Gezagsdragers' ....)_

In Iran is een geestelijke die zegt dat (daar?) de aardbevingen ontstaan doordat de vrouwen van de wereld veel te weinig kleding dragen.
En misschien is het zo dat hier de Kerken instorten door die ggg en GG's?  :Frown: 

Maar teveel sneeuw? 
Ik _geloofde_ toch al niks van wat die mannen-in-jurken telkens beweren.

----------


## renevanh

> Maar teveel sneeuw? 
> Ik _geloofde_ toch al niks van wat die mannen-in-jurken telkens beweren.



Er is de afgelopen 2 dagen heel veel sneeuw gevallen in Limburg en Belgisch Limburg. In o.a. Maastricht ligt, volgens m'n zusje die daar woont, ruim een halve meter.

Eerder in dit topic hebben we berekend dat 50cm verse sneeuw wel ongeveer een maximum is voor een dak gezien de wettelijke sneeuwlast van 50kg/m2

Het zou mij eerlijk gezegd helemaal niks verbazen als de sneeuw (mogelijk icm slecht onderhoud) dat dak heeft doen instorten...
50kg/m2 is toch best wat sneeuw op een plat dak van deze omvang.


Wat jij overigens doet: historische info bekijken en daaraan huidige of toekomstige gebeurtenissen onderbouwen, tegenspreken en/of verklaren is wat een hele berg klimaatwetenschappers ook doet. Alleen is de situatie elke keer anders (zeker gezien het klimaat) en zegt die historische data eigenlijk niet veel omdat de omstandigheden elke keer weer anders zijn...

----------


## hardstyle

Aangezien het nu steeds een poos blijft liggen en overdag iets smelt, komen er grote brokken eis onder een dik pak sneeuw. 
Op het oog lijkt het maar simpele sneeuw, maar ga er maar eens in graven :EEK!:

----------


## rinus bakker

Heel simpel:
als er écht teveel sneeuw zou liggen is er een bouwveiligheidsnorm overschreden
en zouden er een reeks van gebwouwen moeten instorten, en niet zo maar eentje hier en daar.
Maar ja - welke eigenaar gaat toegeven dat ie (jarenlang) het onderhoud enz. heeft verwaarloosd?
De schuld geven aan _te_ veel sneeuw is toch veel gemakkelijker?
Of is die kerk het enige pand met een plat dak in de hele regio?
Of ..... heeft OLV een geintje uitgehaald 
en er juist op dat pand 'van hemzelf' een extra dik pakket geparkeerd?

En wat ik doe 
is de hysterie onder een grote kaste van politici aan de kaak stellen.
Want die zoeken naar 
_"info bekijken en daaraan huidige of toekomstige gebeurtenissen onderbouwen"_
terwijl ze altijd heel selectief zijn in de door hun bekeken info.
Zie de voorspelbare economische crisis, die ze ook iedere keer weer door de vingers laten glippen.
Want daaraan hadden de politici zéker wel wat kunnen doen.
Maar ze selecteerden liever de info van de struisvogel, en niet die van de kritische economen, investeerders en wetenschappers.

De gedachte dat de politici iets aan het klimaat kunnen dóen is daarmee vergeleken 
echt een belachelijke illusie.
Maar de vingers wijst dan wel naar ons (het klootjesvolk dus), want er vliegen elk jaar 10.000-20.000 van die malloten [= politici + ambtenaren + wetenschappers + journaille] naar weer een ander (leuk) plekje op de wereld, voor en conferentie over het klimaat.
Precies het onderwerp waar de politiek nou eens NIET over gaat. 
Back on topic:
zoek eens of er niet eerder strenge winters (dikke sneeuwpakketen) op die kerk hebben gelegen. 
De jaren 1940? 1950? 1963? 1979? zijn toch niet aan Limburg voorbij gegaan?

----------


## MusicXtra

> zoek eens of er niet eerder strenge winters (dikke sneeuwpakketen) op die kerk hebben gelegen. 
> De jaren 1940? 1950? 1963? 1979? zijn toch niet aan Limburg voorbij gegaan?



Ja, dat klopt wel maar toen was de sneeuw nog anders want de treinen konden toen ook gewoon blijven rijden. :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Relatief lichte en fijne vakwerkspantjes van L, T en dubbel-L profielen.
Waarschijnlijk met klinknagels op de schetsplaten verbonden.
Destijds (voor WOII) redelijk simpel aan te brengen zonder zware kranen,
en met lage loonkosten/uur.
Maar nu een hel [toevallige woordspeling] in loonkosten - om al die details te controleren en onderhouden. 
("Arbo-loos" door die spanten heenkruipen, en waar nodig te ontroesten en te verven).
Ik ken(de) ze vanuit andere lokaties ook met hier en daar vrijwel doorgeroeste diagonalen. Die de afschuifkracht moeten opvangen.
En daar komt het met een zware en verdeelde last zeker op aan. 
Ik wacht op de berichten van al die andere panden, 
die nu gaan bezwijken in de regio Diepenbeek...
Zo niet - dan heeft de Kerk er weer een miniem probleempje bij.
Want een verzekering gaat natuurlijk niet betalen bij grove nalatigeheid door achterstallig onderhoud.
Gewoon weer ongelofelijk mazzel gehad dat het snachts is gebeurd zonder slachtoffers.
Maar ja - entertainment en kerk staan niet zo ver van elkaar: alles is immers illusie.

----------


## Lala

Hmmm, wat ik wel verdacht vind is dat de restanten van de kerk afgelopen nacht is gesloopt. Misschien toch verbergen dat er iets mis was?

----------


## axs

De toren was verzakt en de andere muur stond op instorten. Dat in de nabijheid van een school, andere gebouwen (oa een openbaar centrum en enkele appartementen)  en een belangrijke verbindingsweg zijn de reden dat om veiligheidsoverwegingen de rest zo snel mogelijk werd gesloopt.
De verzekeringsexpert heeft daarvoor zijn vaststellingen gedaan en groen licht gegeven voor de sloop.

----------


## Lala

Hmm ok... Dat dat zo snel kan in Belgie. Waar ik woon heeft een flatgebouwtje een half jaar op instorten gestaan, omdat de verzekering er niet uit kwam...

----------


## rinus bakker

> De verzekeringsexpert heeft daarvoor zijn vaststellingen gedaan en groen licht gegeven voor de sloop.



Die vaststelling was (zoals  :Frown:  gebruikelijk bij verzekeraars) ongetwijfeld 

"Forget it but!" 
[ want het onderhoud was toch prut? ]  
In de Diepenbeek-kerk waren die spanten waarschijnlijk van 'mispel-staal'.

Ik wacht nog op de berichten over de andere ingestorte (of vanwege dat
 direct dreigende gevaar ontruimde) panden in de regio Limburg .... 

Teveel sneeuw?   :Confused: 
_Ja op Groenland en de Zuidpool._ 
_Maar ook daaraan wordt gewerkt._  :Cool:

----------


## RenéE

Alstu :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk, daar hebben we wat aan... net als destijds (2005?6) in de regio Apeldoorn <-> Enschede. 
Toen waren het er ook een aantal, waarvan de Hartman-hal de bekendste was. 
Maar op geen enkele plaats bleek er meer sneeuw te liggen dan wat in de reken-norm is vastgelegd. 

Resteert nu de vraag of er echt meer dan 75kg/m^2 (50kg x Vf=1,5) aan sneeuw op die daken lag/ligt. 
Of dat er toch andere problemen een rol spelen. 
_(Zoals in al die gevallen die vanuit NL bekend zijn. 75% is daarbij te wijten aan fouten van de 'ontwer/rekenmeesters'.)_
In het VRT journaal was er sprake van 300kg/m^2 is natuurlijk ook lariekoek.
Misschien is dat ergens op een klein plekje vastgesteld bij ophopingen in luwteplaatsen. 
Want als dat overal zou liggen zakken echt álle bouwwerken in onze regio's in elkaar. 
Zelfs Canada en Siberie hanteren lagere rekenwaardes dan dat: ~250-280kg/m^2.   
En in die landen zijn de "sneeuwkopjes" op de panden vaak toch wel FF heel wat straffer / pittiger. 
De plaatjes die wij nu uit de Limburg-regio zien moeten dus echt wel heel bijzonder zware sneeuw laten hebben - effe 20a30cm is mijn schatting.
Ik blijf voorlopig nog heel sceptisch, en houdt het op allerlei andere zaken als _oorzaak_, die nu zichtbaar gemaakt worden door de sneeuw.

----------


## Gast1401081

'Belgisch dak niet bestand tegen sneeuw' - Buitenland | Het laatste buitenlandse nieuws leest u op Telegraaf.nl [buitenland]

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow. 40kg/m^2? 
Dat is wel weer wat weinig.
Denken onze Zuiderburen soms dat ze aan Ierland vastliggen?
Maar ik vermoed dat ze met de Eurocodes in de hand 
als vanzelf wel deze grens naar boven zullen opkrikken.
(of zouden ze in hun 'Nationale Bijlage' aan die 40kg waarde hebben vastgehouden?
Ik ga wel eens een keer snuffelen. Of is er een lezer die dit toevallig weet.
Geert Stockmans? Lees je hier toevallig mee?)

In elk geval is dan die eerder gemelde 300kg/m^2, die er nu zou hebben gelegen helemaal tot onzin verheven.
Op zijn Vlaams(?): "Er moest dan geen Limburger meer in leven zijn".

Nog even een "geopolitiek constructieve aanvulling" over een hemelsbreeds strookje van pakweg 75km:
Van Belgie   via Nederland naar Duitsland (Aken regio):
van 40kg/m^2 via 50kg/m^2 naar 60kg/m^2 als rekenregel.
(Want onze Oosterburen kennende zullen die dat echt wel vasthouden in hun Nationale Bijlage bijde Eurocodes).
Conclusies:
1) Sneeuw heeft een politiek bepaald gewicht. 
en 
2) Duitsers zijn meer waard dan Belgen....(??)

----------


## axs

in BE dient men rekening te houden met 65kg/m2

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi axs,
ik kon het niet zo snel vinden.

Bedoel jij dan als bezwijk-grenswaarde?

Dan kom je dus alsnog op een neerslaggewicht van 40kg/m^2 
x Vf 1,6 (nwe Eurocodewaarde - vervangt de oude 1,5) ~ 64 kg/m^2?
Af te ronden op 65kg/m^2 waarbij een bouwwerk het simpelweg mag begeven?

----------


## crewpoint

Volgens mij speelt hier creatief rekenen ook een rol.
Destijds in de statenhal is aan 3 constructeurs een opdracht tot een hercalculatie van de dakbelasting gegeven. Door de toenmalige directie werd besloten de hoogste belasting te hanteren voor evenementen in de hal. Ik meen me te herinneren dat de verschillen zo rond de 750 kilo per spant waren. 

gr Willem

----------


## chippie

Je krijgt er de kriebels van, hier vallen de daken naar beneden alsof het niets is. Zelfs nieuwe gebouwen...gemeentehuis raadzaal in Voeren. Goed bezig en zoals de architect gisteren ook al liet uitschijnen.......we hebben dan ook nog de veiligheidsfactor......wie zegt dat ook?  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

En juist die veiligheidsfactor mag je niet meerekenen, die is vooral bedoelt voor materiaal foutjes, materiaal moeheid, defecten, enzovoort, en dus niet om maar even handig de dakbelasting te kunnen verhogen.

----------


## rinus bakker

En als als het waar is dat "_all good things come in three_",
dan nog even twee van dit soort winters en zijn de Zuiderburen verlost van al hun slechte, krakkemikkige en slecht ontworpen en berekende gebouwen.
(En gooien ze dan ook die Nationale Bijlage {= met de 40kg waarde ?} 
maar bij het afval van die gesloopte gebouwen....).

----------


## ralph

Ook in Nederland is de sneeuw ons tot last, zie:
Gemeente Nieuwegein - Sportzaal Waterlelie ontruimd en afgesloten

----------

